# ORBEA orca



## robmaine (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone have any feedback on this bike? With Ultegra group and Kyserium ssc wheelsets what is the MSRP?


----------



## fredtaylor (May 14, 2004)

*orca*

I have an Orca with da-10 and K's Elites. What do you want to know about it? The ride is comfortable IMO and on par with my 5200.


----------



## Bikebot (Feb 19, 2005)

*It's a climber*

I've ridden mine since July. Very stiff bike (mine is 60 cm), excells in the mountains, nothing to complain about. Recommended.


----------

